# WotLK und die Wolken



## Brainschen (6. Dezember 2008)

Guten Abend ihr Ingis,

habt ihr schon gute Spots gefunden für z.B. Äonenluft etc. ?
Bin derweil noch auf keinen Guide oder so gestoßen und will mir aber schnell das Tank gewehr bauen, dafür brauche ich nur 15 Äonenluft nur die will ich net durch dmg farmen (wie gesagt bin def tank) ^^

Hat einer Vorschkäge?

MfG
Prof. Dr. Dipl.-Ing. Brain  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## red171 (6. Dezember 2008)

Brainschen schrieb:


> Guten Abend ihr Ingis,
> 
> habt ihr schon gute Spots gefunden für z.B. Äonenluft etc. ?
> Bin derweil noch auf keinen Guide oder so gestoßen und will mir aber schnell das Tank gewehr bauen, dafür brauche ich nur 15 Äonenluft nur die will ich net durch dmg farmen (wie gesagt bin def tank) ^^
> ...




einfach das becken überfliegen.. da gibts wolken on mass, vom saronit erz mal abgesehen..

netter nebenefekkt sind die feuerpartikel welche da mit drin sind, momentar ja recht "rar" und somit (schön) teuer im AH..


----------



## Deadlift (6. Dezember 2008)

Warte Warte... du bist Def Tank und willst nicht durch DMG farmen?! O_o

Der einzig brauchbare Spot den ich kenne ist nunmal Storm Peaks bei den Snowdrift Plains, da gibts genug Luft Eles und ein paar Wolken gondeln da auch rum.


----------



## Treppe (13. Januar 2009)

flieg einmal durch die drachne öde und danach ncoh durch ice crown dann haste genug äonenluft ^^ mich würd intressiern obs auch iwo äonenschatten und äonenleben zum saugen gibt ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spardas (16. Januar 2009)

Treppe schrieb:


> flieg einmal durch die drachne öde und danach ncoh durch ice crown dann haste genug äonenluft ^^ mich würd intressiern obs auch iwo äonenschatten und äonenleben zum saugen gibt ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also ich denke das es Äonenleben nicht zum saugen gibt, weil bei BC hat ja auch keine Wolken für Urleben gegeben. Und Äonenschatten naja gibts recht viel beim Bergbauen, gabs ja bei BC auch net, deswegen die Wolken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denk ich mal.


----------



## Lolâdin (Un´Goro) (21. Januar 2009)

ich hab ma ne frage an dieser stell ;O
sehe immer die wolken auf der minimap (habe ja auch schon sone brille..) 
wie kann man die denn abbauen kann da kein rechtsklick machne 
oder gibts da so einen staubsauger für wolken^^?


----------



## red171 (21. Januar 2009)

Lolâdin schrieb:


> ich hab ma ne frage an dieser stell ;O
> sehe immer die wolken auf der minimap (habe ja auch schon sone brille..)
> wie kann man die denn abbauen kann da kein rechtsklick machne
> oder gibts da so einen staubsauger für wolken^^?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agharnius (23. Januar 2009)

Den Partikelextraktor gibts durch ne Quest in BC, Zangarmarschen, Telredor, korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege, war sehr schnell zu machen und ist als Ingi natürlich Pflicht :-) 
Musst aber niedrigstufige Quests aktivieren und einen bestimmten Ingiskill haben, damit die angezeigt wird.


----------



## red171 (23. Januar 2009)

Agharnius schrieb:


> Den Partikelextraktor gibts durch ne Quest in BC, Zangarmarschen, Telredor, korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege, war sehr schnell zu machen und ist als Ingi natürlich Pflicht :-)
> Musst aber niedrigstufige Quests aktivieren und einen bestimmten Ingiskill haben, damit die angezeigt wird.



ist korrekt!

notfals kann man sich das Ding aber auch von nem anderen Ingi machen lassen, hab das teil auch schon für einige machen dürfen (=


----------



## Morrtis (24. Januar 2009)

würd ich als prinzip nicht machen , dann hast nen potenziellen konkurenten der einem die wolken wegfarmt , entweder machen se die Q und bauen sich es selber oder die ham die a-karte ...^^


----------



## Karasuke (3. Februar 2009)

Also immer wenn ich durch das Sholozar Becken fliege, finde ich in der Stunde vielleicht mal 2 Wölkchen. Viel zu überframt bei uns auf Tirion. In Eiskrone habe ich allerdings noch keine Wolken gefunden (bin da regelmäßig zum Titan farmen) und in Sturmgipfel auch nur sehr selten.
Dabei bräuchte ich unbedingt Äonenfeuer um wieder Titanstahlbarren herstellen zu können...


----------



## mookuh (3. Februar 2009)

also sholazarbecken find ich immer viel, da bei mir auf dem Realm wohl nur die wenigsten Leute Ingenieur sind..


----------



## Karasuke (4. Februar 2009)

Bei uns scheint es wegen dem Motorrad einen Ingi-Boom auf Tirion gegeben zu haben...
Naja, kann man nicht machen, außer eisern Reste farmen *g*


----------



## nadann (29. April 2009)

Agharnius schrieb:


> Den Partikelextraktor gibts durch ne Quest in BC, Zangarmarschen, Telredor, korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege, war sehr schnell zu machen und ist als Ingi natürlich Pflicht :-)
> Musst aber niedrigstufige Quests aktivieren und einen bestimmten Ingiskill haben, damit die angezeigt wird.




Dort gibt es aber nur das Rezept als Q-Belohnung, oder? Das kann ich mir auch in Winterspring kaufen. Zum herstellen braucht man aber auch diesen Arkanitwandler und die Mats dafür bekommt man ja nicht so schnell, oder liege ich hier falsch?


----------



## Infernallord (29. April 2009)

btw... soweit ich weis haben die wolken im becken nur feuer und wasser ^^


----------

